# Favorite 128 bit Console



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Which of the current 128 bit consoles is your favorite?


----------



## mzarynn (Jul 16, 2004)

What can I say, I own a Playstation.  If it wasn't my favorite I would be disappointed.  I'm not disappointed... so it's my favorite!


----------



## benbert (Jul 16, 2004)

i went for xblox as it's my newest one out of the bunch, although dreamcast has some awesome games and i play that almost as much as i play box.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 16, 2004)

I have never owned a Game Cube so I can not pass judgement on that machine.  I voted for the Dreamcast on account of games such as Shenmue I & II and Stunt GP.  I missed out on playing Xbox Live as it had not really kicked off yet.  The PS2 has the best selection of games, but the Dreamcast gets the sentimental vote.


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 5, 2004)

I was a long time Nintendo fan, but I, in the end, had to vote for Playstation II because Sony was kind enough to keep the first system's library of games playable on the new system.  That was the deciding element for me.


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 17, 2007)

I know that there are some brilliant games for the gamecube and also for the dreamcast.But there arent many 'all-time greatest' games for the X-box(the only ones that I can think of are the Halo and KOTOR games).

I owned a PS1 and I was quick to get the PS2.I think it has to be the best console-most people own a PS2,there more games for it than other console and the market popularity of the PS2 in turn attracts more developers looking to make games for it,its controller is the easiest and simplest to use in my opinion.


----------



## Duchessprozac (Apr 17, 2007)

Currently, I would have to go with the PS2. There are still many games I have yet to pick up for it and it has had rather more use over the last few months than my 360 as I am picking up the obscure Japanese titles I didn't bother with when they came out. It is also home to my Guitar Hero discs which did not leave the machine until Guitar Hero 2 came out.

I still have a place for the Xbobx, however. Until buying a 360, the xbox was my favourite console as it always had the better looking games and ports of PC games I couldn't play on my computer as well as games like Fable and KOTOR but since getting the 360 the old box has been negelcted, sat gathering dust under the tv.


----------



## Talysia (Apr 18, 2007)

Playstation 2, hands down - simply for the range of titles and the fact that you could play (and still can) psone games on it.  I had a Dreamcast, but it wasn't quite as good in my opinion.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 18, 2007)

What's funny is how many people refer to the consoles of last generation as being 128 bit, yet the Dreamcast was 32 bit, the PS2 had a dual-issue 64 bit core, and despite it's "128 bit Emotion Engine," it was not truly a 128 bit console; nor was the Xbox, which used a 32 bit CPU. 

I don't mean to pick the thread apart, it's really the fault of the console manufacturers for marketing them this way, which was highly misleading. 

Either way, though I enjoyed each system, my vote goes to the PS2, for its robust library.


----------



## Lucien21 (Apr 18, 2007)

Each of them has had good titles and bad.

I went for the PS2 sorely for it's wide range of genres and titles.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 19, 2007)

I voted PS2, though I've never owned one. I bought an xbox and have regretted it ever since. The quality of the games is great but there's a limited library compared to the PS2 and time and time again a game Id be interested in would be produced soley for the PS2 or be intended for both and be cut back to just the PS2.

Ive often thought about buying a Dreamcast if only to have a look at Shining Force 3


----------

